# Popbuying stackmat timer?



## Parity (Jan 20, 2010)

What functions does it have?
And I am not impatient I just wanna know.
I order my order on the 3rd and it is the 19th/
So How much longer do you think it will take to get to me?
I am in Florida.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 20, 2010)

Hrm could you link to that please?

Edit: Nevermind, revised my search and found some.


----------



## Parity (Jan 20, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Hrm could you link to that please?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, revised my search and found some.



and?


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 20, 2010)

Can everyone please stop making these 
"How long will my Popbuying order take??!?! I ordered 2 weeks ago and it still hasn't arrived!! Help!!"

threads.

Popbuying orders usually take 2 weeks. The timer you bought sucks. Check the order status in the member center.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 20, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Can everyone please stop making these
> "How long will my Popbuying order take??!?! I ordered 2 weeks ago and it still hasn't arrived!! Help!!"
> 
> threads.
> ...



that was kinda harsh 0.o


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 20, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Can everyone please stop making these
> ...


The truth sucks.


----------



## Meep (Jan 20, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



Have you tried it?

Also, a bunch of orders haven't shipped yet 'cause a few things went out of stock. I contacted them and they did a partial shipment of everything they had in stock and'll ship the last item later when it comes in.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 20, 2010)

Did you get this or this 

The second one is better because it measures to the 1/100 second while the first one will only give you times with an interval of .16.


Both are overpriced though and neither have a dataport.

And, I also think people need to stop making these threads.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jan 20, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Did you get this or this
> 
> The second one is better because it measures to the 1/1000 second while the first one will only give you times with an interval of .16.
> 
> ...



The 2nd one ("Fast Flying Cup Timer" = Stackmat Timer) is accurate to 1/100 second, not 1/1000. Wouldn't the first timer be adequate and cheap enough for most people outside of competitions?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 20, 2010)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get this or this
> ...


Thank you for pointing my typo out.

I suppose the KO timer would be good enough, if you don't mind your times not to be as precise.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 20, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Did you get this or this
> 
> The second one is better because it measures to the 1/100 second while the first one *will only give you times with an interval of .16.*


1. How do you know?
2. Explain the 1.30 on the display.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jan 20, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get this or this
> ...



I also mentioned that in the other thread and didn't get an answer to it..


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 21, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Can everyone please stop making these
> "How long will my Popbuying order take??!?! I ordered 2 weeks ago and it still hasn't arrived!! Help!!" threads.



The thread is not about the shipping time. He just threw that in. From the title of the thread, I think his purpose was to ask about the timer, not how long it would take to reach him.

I think it was well worth making a thread over (as I am thinking of buying one myself, and want to know of the quality first).

Edit @Stefan: I noticed that as well. People shouldn't quote one member's review all over the forums.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 21, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Can everyone please stop making these
> ...


Sorry.

About the timer, I take back everything I said. I was being a noob and didn't even research it. On the Popbuying video, it shows the guy getting a 2.61 and a 10.57, both of which aren't multiples of 0.16. This timer might not be so bad after all.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsxM8WD3Gco


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jan 21, 2010)

Maybe the cheap timer cannot be plugged into a computer or large display?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 21, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > aznmortalx said:
> ...



I don't have one myself, but what I gather from RyanRex, who told me this in the 1 question/1 answer thread, it goes in intervals of .16. (Ryan's post here) Perhaps I misunderstood him, but that's what I was told 

I didn't notice that 1.30 either. Perhaps Ryan/I was wrong.

EDIT: yup, I'm probably wrong. The video on the link with the KO timer had a 2.61. 

Also, to answer the post, it can't. The pics show no port.

:fp I should do some research...


----------



## Stefan (Jan 21, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> I also mentioned that in the other thread and didn't get an answer to it..


Yeah, I think I've seen that there...



aznmortalx said:


> I don't have one myself, but what I gather from RyanRex, who told me this in the 1 question/1 answer thread, it goes in intervals of .16. (Ryan's post here)


So now it's Ryan's turn to explain...


----------

